

Bug 344724 – [Undo] Ctrl-Z deletes a copied project with no way to recover it - MilnerRoute
https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=344724

======
Tomte
Every year or so I stumble about some really nasty bug in Eclipse.

At first it doesn't look like a bug, but like something I'm doing wrong. After
thirty minutes of trying things and googling I finally find a bug report about
this exact issue.

The bug report is always older than five years. Usually closer to ten years.

Sometimes a patch is buried in the comments somewhere, but the patch has never
been applied to the general distribution.

I can't remember all those bugs, but the last one was that Eclipse has a
settings window for Indexer settings in the project settings.

Most of your choices there are saved to the project configuration file. Some
aren't. Without any indication. They are active for as long as you have the
project open, they never get saved, and on re-opening the project, global
settings are in effect again.

------
heywire
Speaking of CTRL-Z doing mean things -- VMware Workstation. Accidentally have
the VM window focused instead of something inside the VM? Suspends the VM. So
many times I've done this in the middle of a remote debugging session...

